# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نصب Sql Server 2000 روی ویندوز 7

## ssjssj

سلام... من چند تا سوال داشتم که اگه دوستان زحمت بکشند و جواب بدن ممنون میشم... مرسی

دو روز پیش یک لپ تاپ خریدم که ویندوز 7 هوم داره ، دانت نت 2010 اولتیمیت رو هم روش نصب کردم.
ولی هرکار کردم  Sql Server 2000 Enterprise  نصب نشد.
هرچی سرچ کردم، یکی میگه که کلاً 2000 روی سیستم عامل های ویستا به بالا نصب نمیشه...
یکی میگه که نصب کرده و میشه ! 
بالاخره متوجه نشدم که نصب میشه یا نه ؟ 
اگه میشه چه جوری ؟

حالا اگه نصب نشه... 2 راه دارم        1) دور انداختن لپ تاپ          2) نصب اس کیو ال 2005 و یا بالاتر
که اگه بخوام اس کیو ال 2005 و یا بالاتر رو نصب کنم ... آیا برنامه هایی که توی سیستم من نوشته میشه، آیا روی سیستم های دیگه ایکه 2000 نصب هست قابل اجرا هست ؟ یا خیر ؟

از کسانیکه جواب دادند هم پیشاپیش تشکر می کنم.

----------


## SirMehdi

اس کیو ال 2000 بصورت معمولی تو ویندوز سون نصب نمیشه گویا سون ساپورتش نمی کنه ولی من یه جوری سرشو گول مالیدم نصب کردم شما هم همین کارو کنید
task manager  ویندوز رو با کلید های ترکیبی Alt+Ctrl+Del باز کنید بعد از قسمت New Task فایل Setup برنامه sql رو انتخاب و تایید کنید .. شروع به نصب می کنه ;) 
موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دوست عزیز SQL Server 2000 Enterprise Edition روی ویندوزهای غیر سروری نصب نمی شوند.
شما میتوانید از Developer یا Personal استفاده کنید.
اگر نسخه بالاتر نیز نصب کنید برنامه های شما کار میکنند و میتوانید روی سیستم های مقصد نیز نسخ بالاتر رو نصب کنید.
ولی با نسخه های که عرض کردم به راحتی میتوانید بدون هیچ تنظیم خاصی روی ویندوز 7 نصب بفرمائید.

----------


## ssjssj

> اگر نسخه بالاتر نیز نصب کنید برنامه های شما کار میکنند و میتوانید روی سیستم های مقصد نیز نسخ بالاتر رو نصب کنید.


مرسی از جواب شما، ولی من نمی تونم که نسخه کامپیوتر های مقصدم رو عوض کنم. چون برنامه ام باید روی سیستم های یکی از  بانکهای دولتی نصب شه که چون بانکِ اون بانکِ ! (منظور بانک اطلاعاتی اون بانک ! )  sql 2000 هستش .... حالا اگه من برنامه ام رو با نسخه های بالاتر بنویسم.... آیا توی سیستم های مقصد بدون مشکل اجرا میشه ؟
بازم مرسی از جواب...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

شما میتوانید از نسخه های Developer یا Personal استفاده کنید.

----------

